# Bicycle Kodaks



## compur (Apr 18, 2016)

The predecessors of the dashcam?

Read about them here:
Bicycle Kodaks / Eastman Kodak Co.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 18, 2016)

Neat!


----------



## Designer (Apr 18, 2016)

Looks like a carbide lamp to me, so that makes it the predecessor of an electric headlamp.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 18, 2016)

According to the book you posted a link to that is a bicycle case.  Kind of like a small trunk for a camera.


----------



## Dany (Apr 18, 2016)

Did you know these ones ?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## compur (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes, there are camera cases in the book as well as a number of cameras that go in the cases. The book is called "Bicycle Kodaks" not "Bicycle Kodak Cases." At the time that book was written the word "Kodak" was synonymous with "camera." Many people referred to all cameras as "Kodaks" regardless of who made them.

There is also a photo in the book that appears to be taken from the road. I'm guessing it's from a bicycle and I think we can be sure that photo wasn't taken with a camera _case_. Most likely it was taken with a _camera _ -- a Bicycle Kodak camera.


----------



## xenskhe (Apr 18, 2016)

Wow, that's something


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 18, 2016)

Kodak
The company that keeps inventing
well, until they went bankrupt


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 18, 2016)

Love it!  My son and I had our cameras on our bikes today.  It was a blast.  It's easier to sneak up on wildlife on a bicycle than a motorized vehicle.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 19, 2016)

Bankrupt?
Kodak


----------



## table1349 (Apr 19, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Bankrupt?
> Kodak


How Kodak Failed
Kodak Moments Just a Memory as Company Exits Bankruptcy
Kodak bankruptcy officially ends
Kodak Transforms
Kodak's bankruptcy is, finally, done


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 23, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


>




My wife has one of those. I bought it for her. She loves it.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 23, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


The bicycle, the camera holder or both?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 23, 2016)

Just the camera, lol.


----------

